# Elastic nipples...



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

My nipples are 2.5 inches long. I measured them. This probably wouldn't bother me if I had larger breasts but, really, I know a number of *men* with bigger boobs than mine. I'm starting to look like a Mesopotamian fertility goddess, only with more of a nose and a bit less girth...

I cringe whenever ds (also 2.5) latches on and proceeds to subject my poor nipples to his version of "the rack." A few more months of this and I may be able to nurse him from the next room.

I imagine some of you have had this experience - will they ever even remotely resemble the nice, perky nipples they once were?


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Can't help you, as I'm still nursing dd, too. Prepregnancy, I was an A cup. I'm now a B cup. However, I'm starting to fear that I may in fact someday resemble a National Geographic woman...someday before nursing is over. Eek! It's not my nipples that are the problem, but my deflating boobs!

In my younger, wilder days, a flat-chested bartender at a nightclub I frequented and I would smugly note that we'd NEVER have to worry about having boobs that came down to our navels. I suppose my situation is merely karmic payback.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

My quote:
"Be careful, honey. Don't trip over my nipples on your way out the door."
LOL
I think your nipples will reduce in size once you are done nursing. But will my currently milky DD's return to the perfect C cup they once were? Doubt it. As is, I have to fold and tuck JUST SO inside my bra cups so my nipples line up evenly.


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

DH frequently looks over in the bed and says to the babe...."your mommy is gonna poke your eyes out with one of those, kiddo" glad I'm not the only one pretty much flat chested but nipple endowed!


----------



## LittlebitsMommy (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I am glad that others have the stretchy nipples too.I wear a 38 I. LIttlebit can do all kinds of tricks while he is nursing.(Stand on his head,all kinds of things.)I just hope some day maybe they will be have as pirky as they use to be.DH jokes with me and tells me I just need to have them pierced after I am through nursing and to run a chain from nipple to nipple and throw it over my neck and then they will be pirky.That is probley the only way they will ever have any pirk again.But I don't do pain so we know that is out.
Oh well they may never be the same again,but I know I have done the very best by nursing him.


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LittlebitsMommy_
*DH jokes with me and tells me I just need to have them pierced after I am through nursing and to run a chain from nipple to nipple and throw it over my neck and then they will be pirky.*
:LOL







:LOL


----------

